# Classic Toro 3 in 1 Snowblower



## toro (Sep 27, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone owns or has heard of a 3 in 1 Toro snowblower. I talked to a guy here in Minnesota who wants to sell me his very old snowblower. He says it has attachments to turn it into a lawnmower and a edger. He did not know the model number but he thinks it is from about 1957. I would lovr to see a picture of this thing.
Thanks,
Toro


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Sounds like a power handle.

https://www.google.com/search?q=toro+power+handle


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Pulled this shot from craigslist in Minneapolis/St. Paul area.
Guessing the one you described is very much like this one. I've seen them for sale with the attachments.
Are you needing a project, collecting or ... if it's a regular snow blower you're looking for it might be a little disappointing in performance.
.
.


----------



## toro (Sep 27, 2013)

*Toro*

Thanks for posting a picture. I do collect snowblowers. I have 13 various toro's.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You are welcome. For collecting that would make a great addition. I'm trying to get my hands on a Jari-Jaw for the same reason. Well not so much collecting, I don't need it I just think it would be cool to have one


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

That multitask concept was well ahead of its time.


----------

